# Hwa Rang Do and the Bujinkan



## pknox (Nov 13, 2003)

This question was asked of me today by a friend of mine, and I didn't have a good answer, so I figured I'd pose it here:

How would one describe the similarities and differences between Hwa Rang Do and Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu?  At first glance, the systems would seem similar - both are extremely complete, containing punches, kicks, locks, throws, ground grappling, and an impressive array of weapons, albeit different ones in each case.  In both cases, then, you are given many options as to how to end an altercation.  Both also deal with some mental training, up to and including meditation, though each dojo or dojang may put different emphasis on that aspect of the art.  However, when looking at the practitioners of each art, there is definitely something different about them, and it is not always easy to describe it.  It does seem that the principles of movement in taijutsu are different than those found in Hwa Rang Do, and other Korean arts.

Could someone please help me explain this to my friend better?  I am especially interested in the viewpoint of anyone who has trained in both arts.


----------



## pknox (Nov 16, 2003)

To complicate matters even further, after speaking to a local Hwa Rang Do instructor, I was told that at certain higher levels of black belt, some Sulsa techniques and strategy are often taught.  Sulsa are often described as the Korean counterpart to the Ninja; if this is so, this muddies the water even further.

Can it just be that these arts are much more similar than they are different?  Do these similarities extend beyond physical techniques, and into the realm of philosophy and strategy as well?  Is there anyone out there that disagrees with this, and sees them as very different?  If so, why?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2003)

I believe the Michael Echanis books made the Sulsa--Ninja comparison (going from memory).


----------



## pknox (Nov 17, 2003)

That would make sense, given his background.  I just wonder how accurate the comparison is.  It seems there are some (if not quite a few) commonalities between the two systems.  If anything, in their completeness, including teaching strategic and "mental" techniques that fall outside the range of "standard" martial arts curriculums.


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 17, 2003)

Dear Pknox: 

My sense is that you are going to find commonalities among a range of martial arts. If you bumped Chin Na techniques in Chinese boxing up against Hapkido techniques up against ju-jutsu techniques there are bound to be intersects. In a parallel line if one were to take Mongolian wrestling, Korean Ssireum and Japanese Sumo, again you are going to find intersects. In fact there was an article in JAMA many moons ago which compared the techniques of the European Long Sword with those of the Japanese Katana! Go figure. I would actually be surprised NOT to find similarities among the oriental MA considering how much interplay and exchange those cultures have had with each other.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## pknox (Nov 17, 2003)

Excellent point!  Sometimes the differences are more philosophical ones, or in degree of emphasis, as opposed to the actual catalog of techniques.  After all, there are only so many ways you can strike, or manipulate limbs.  Even weapons can often be divided into broader categories.


----------



## dohap (Dec 25, 2003)

I have/had a pleasure to train both systems.
What is different:
HRD is basically mix of Yawara and some sort of kicking (don't here go into what style), plus a lot of traditional weapons. Ki development is wrote in every article, but I couldn't see anything beyond the bucklets of water, which really don't impress me since I know some guys doing these kind of things.
Weapons taught are :mainly long stick, knife and of course sword. (spear and other long weapons are taught also). But notice mainly in kumdo manner. Of course all things are changing and they put some more into curriculum. Now mainly grappling, but in very funny way...And sulsa part You can see only at camps.

Bujinkan doesn't have that kicking, joint locks are almost the same, but weapons are taught in better way IMHO. It's not a mix of some kendo and Chinese old forms, but really weapon against weapon.
But of course it all depends on instructors, in Bujinkan there is some not so good...


----------

